# Has anyone ever used redber.co.uk before?



## RagingMammoth

They seem really reasonable, but have never heard anything about them on this website before.


----------



## RagingMammoth

Shameful self bump...


----------



## MrShades

Yes, I've bought greens from them - good pricing (better than Rave for bulk), good service. Would use them again but have no idea what their roasted is like.


----------



## RagingMammoth

I might give them a shot then. I only buy roasted by the kilo due to high demand. Thanks Mrshades.


----------



## DavecUK

RagingMammoth said:


> They seem really reasonable, but have never heard anything about them on this website before.


Difficult to tell but they seem newish to the roasting game......which is not always a bad thing. I had a good look around their website and I think I recognise some of the coffees, so can make an educated guess who their greens supplier is.

A few tiny concerns, they could be groundless...


The packaging for the roasted looks like it doesn't have a 1 way valve....but perhaps that's only the sampler selections or the valves are not visible?

In the "about" section of the website, the roasted coffees appear to be stored in Tupperware boxes, unless those are roasting samples that they are tasting themselves?

More information on roasting dates and packing would benefit them, as I'm not sure they say how old the coffee is on the label?


On the plus side, the roasts on the website look very nice, with a good range of roasting styles. Although the coffees look to be fairly ordinary spot offerings in the main, if roasted well can taste good. I do like the fact that they are not using over flowery descriptions for the coffees and that you can choose a variety of roast levels. Pricing seems reasonable, although I haven't bought roasted coffee for years. I did check the delivery section and the inference there is that the coffee is roasted to order and you get it a few days later. If so, it's a shame they have allowed that information to sit in the delivery section, rather than be more prominent on the website..

It's a pity there are no photos of the roaster and roastery with them at work, I think this would only add to their site in a good way and I would be interested to know what roaster they are using.

Good luck to them, the UK needs more small roasters with a passion for the product and the business.


----------



## Going banana's

ive been tempted to take a punt on their brazil yellow icatu.

they also sell on ebay slightly cheaper than their webshop price, they seem to have many satisfied customers for what thats worth. their username is freshlyroastedcoffee.

let us know what the beans are like if you get any.


----------



## RagingMammoth

Really useful guide. Thanks for doing some rummaging... I'll update you guys on how the coffee is. Plan on ordering from them in the next few days.


----------



## froggystyle

Some nice looking beans on Ebay, pricing seems better for bulk.


----------



## MrShades

They shipped bulk greens to me (in Nov last year) in numerous 2kg (poss 1.5kg, not sure) bags with one-way valves - so would expect them to use the same for the roasted.


----------



## RagingMammoth

Just ordered the all day blend. See how it goes. Was 12.50 shipped.


----------



## DavecUK

RagingMammoth said:


> Just ordered the all day blend. See how it goes. Was 12.50 shipped.


how much did you order?


----------



## froggystyle

The price of MM on Ebay looks tempting for 4kg!


----------



## RagingMammoth

A kilo. Takes my family two weeks to get through it.


----------



## RagingMammoth

froggystyle said:


> The price of MM on Ebay looks tempting for 4kg!


MM? Whats that?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Monsoon malabar......


----------



## RagingMammoth

Mrboots2u said:


> Monsoon malabar......


Ah, cheers boots. Last time I tasted that was from a bag I got at Waitrose... *shudders*


----------



## MrShades

froggystyle said:


> The price of MM on Ebay looks tempting for 4kg!


Yes, it was 12kg of MM that I had from them - at a good price (better shipped than Rave could do for collection)


----------



## RagingMammoth

http://imgur.com/CntcM9v


Package has arrived! I was slightly confused when it came in a huge box, but was pleasantly surprised when they gave me a free sample.

Will be trying out in the next few days when I get through the remainder of Raves IJ.


----------



## DavecUK

RagingMammoth said:


> http://imgur.com/CntcM9v
> 
> 
> Package has arrived! I was slightly confused when it came in a huge box, but was pleasantly surprised when they gave me a free sample.
> 
> Will be trying out in the next few days when I get through the remainder of Raves IJ.


Are they in proper 1 way valve bags and not just pinhole bags?


----------



## RagingMammoth

DavecUK said:


> Are they in proper 1 way valve bags and not just pinhole bags?


Afraid not. No valves on them at all.

Forgot to note, they where roasted the day I ordered them.


----------



## Going banana's

let us know what the Brazil Ipanema Yellow Icatu is like after a few days, ive only read good things about it.


----------



## RagingMammoth

Going banana said:


> let us know what the Brazil Ipanema Yellow Icatu is like after a few days' date=' ive only read good things about it.[/quote']
> 
> Afraid my coffee palette is not very... advanced or good so my opinion isn't very valuable.


----------



## Mrboots2u

RagingMammoth said:


> Afraid my coffee palette is not very... advanced or good so my opinion isn't very valuable.


Everyone's opinion has a value .... Just let us know if you like it , don't be concerned it you don't want to use too many prosaic descriptors


----------



## RagingMammoth

Mrboots2u said:


> Everyone's opinion has a value .... Just let us know if you like it , don't be concerned it you don't want to use too many prosaic descriptors


I must admit, I couldn't have told the difference between Raves IJ and Mocha Java.


----------



## RagingMammoth

I lied about the bag. It does have a two way valve but it blends in with the packaging.


----------



## RagingMammoth

I must admit, I prefer it to Raves IJ. Really really good stuff, even if its only 2 days post roast.


----------



## DavecUK

RagingMammoth said:


> I lied about the bag. It does have a two way valve but it blends in with the packaging.


That's good...was worried there for a minute.


----------



## ajh101

RagingMammoth said:


> I must admit, I prefer it to Raves IJ. Really really good stuff, even if its only 2 days post roast.


Interesting! Why do you think it is a better choice for you?


----------



## RagingMammoth

ajh101 said:


> Interesting! Why do you think it is a better choice for you?


I have no ways to describe the taste at all... but I prefer it.


----------



## ajh101

Fair enough!


----------



## Mrboots2u

One has robusta in it one is brazilian? They will taste different Raging just prefers one more. Is the Brazilian sweeter?


----------



## RagingMammoth

Mrboots2u said:


> One has robusta in it one is brazilian? They will taste different Raging just prefers one more. Is the Brazilian sweeter?


A bit I think.


----------



## RagingMammoth

Wasn't too happy with the sweet shop, but the all day blend is splendid. Prefer it as a dark roast rather than medium though.


----------



## Phil104

Any update on Redber? I had forgotten about it until my podiatrist mentioned this morning that she is looking to buy a house not far from where they roast and also the support they give to growers in Uganda.


----------



## Dominic

Phil104 said:


> Any update on Redber? I had forgotten about it until my podiatrist mentioned this morning that she is looking to buy a house not far from where they roast and also the support they give to growers in Uganda.


I just happened across this thread while searching for the company. I live locally too and recently discovered them on Google Maps, just a short walk from my house. So far I've bought an intro pack selection and followed up with my favourite two - the MM and Rwanda Inzovu, which were really quite enjoyable... I'm looking forward to trying the different roasts and other beans in due course.

Since the website suggested to visit, I did and they were very welcoming. I agree that if they put a few photos up on the website, it would certainly help. They're in a little building next to a council depot - a little hard to find, but as you walk up to the building, you get the wonderful smell of roasting coffee! Inside behind the counter you see their two roasting machines, bags of beans, a high shelf full of different freshly roasts and a packing and delivery station. Most of the coffee I've bought so far was roasted the same day I bought it, and one or two packs were a day or two old.

Very much looking forward to seeing what's next


----------



## jonners

I've enjoyed the coffee from Redber and had efficient service from them. Unusually, they offer different roast levels of the same bean. Their prices are reasonable, particularly if you buy a kilo. I like the Columbia Excelso Huila and the Guatemala Antigua, both medium-dark roast.


----------



## Phil104

Thanks for the above. That all sounds promising - I'll get over there the next chance I get.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

I have used them pretty much since they started. Their MM and Old Brown Java have been reliable regulars, also enjoyed their Ethiopian Yirgacheffe (which is how I found them on ebay). Currently waiting for their coffee of the month to arrive 500g of Guatemala El Guaralon. Great service and never had a problem with them, they are also on facebook if you want to interact with them

(sorry if my first post sounds a bit spammy!)


----------



## Toucan

I'll bump this to the top, seeing as I popped in on my drive home yesterday.

Their method is to roast to order, and to post it out same or next day.

Came away with 250g each of:

Panama Palmyra (Medium) - Not had this yet.

Sumatra Mandehling (Dark for espresso) - Not had this yet.

Caffe Italiano - Been making this today. Very much an Italian style, not quite to my tastes but good quality if that's your thing.

Rwanda Inzovu (Medium) - Had this in a cafetiere today. Good even roast, an enjoyable coffee.

For £18 total.

As far as freshness, I hung around for 10 minutes so they could finish roasting one of the beans I wanted.

Great service, very knowledgable.


----------



## littleal

I have used Redber for greens a couple of tomes and have been well pleased with them. On one batch courier firm cocked up. Redber went out of their way to sort it out with plenty of communication


----------



## littleal

Times even lol


----------



## Eddiex

I live locally so I thought I might give them a go so have ordered a small sample to try!


----------



## Eddiex

Went and picked up my four bags of different roasted beans today from Redber. Nice set up and they chucked in an extra bag for free as it was my first order with them. Great service. Looking forward to trying them to get an idea which I prefer! Recommended!


----------



## Tigermad

I bought my coffee machine from them last month and like the few coffees I have tried from them. Great customer service. It's weird how they don't seem to use valved bags though for the beans.


----------



## hotmetal

Tigermad said:


> It's weird how they don't seem to use valved bags though for the beans.


Funnily enough, I have had some coffee that was roasted by one of the experienced/expert guys on here and packed in a heat sealed poly bag with no valve. The bag did not puff up at all, either during the time he had it or indeed until I opened it. The coffee was absolutely fine too. One could be forgiven for thinking (however counter intuitively) that the valves actually contribute to the gassing/puffing process. This might be heresy but I am not sure how much these valves really help. Ok I'm not an expert so probably in no position to make that call, but might not be too worried if I receive coffee in a non-valve bag in future. Although it goes against orthodoxy it might not be a sign of a careless roaster at all.


----------



## DavecUK

hotmetal said:


> Ok I'm not an expert so probably in no position to make that call, but might not be too worried if I receive coffee in a non-valve bag in future. Although it goes against orthodoxy it might not be a sign of a careless roaster at all.


The important thing is to properly seal the bag e.g a folded over clipped Kraft paper bag would not really be properly sealed. As long as they are sealing the bag air tight with a heat sealer e.g. squeeze and no air comes out, it will be good.


----------



## Jacko112

Is there a discount code for these guys? Fancy giving them a go when I next order soon.


----------



## Phil104

Jacko112 said:


> Is there a discount code for these guys? Fancy giving them a go when I next order soon.


There isn't. Their coffee is reasonably priced in any event.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

They are currently advertising on FB for a Barista to come and work for them.


----------



## abs

I have used redber for their guatelma carazal beans, price is very reasonable.


----------



## Jacko112

Well I'm virtually through my first batch from redber and I must say I'm really impressed. I ordered a selection but so far my favourite has to be the Brazilian Yellow Catuai - such a deep chocolate caramel flavour. Very reasonable too at £13.50 a kg. I'd go almost to say that I prefer this Rave (awaits the reprimand!) - have a couple of kg's from Foundry first which I'm looking forward to so it's anyone guess where I'll be ordering from next!

Didn't get the free bag tho as it was first order but no biggy!


----------



## Inspector

I gave my first order with them on weekend and expecting delivery tomorrow (with 1 hour slot). Prices seem really reasonable. I got SULAWESI TORAJA - Medium-Dark Roast for myself and MALAWI AA PLUS PAMWAMBA DECAF - Medium Roast for missus. Will write here again when i try them.


----------



## Inspector

Great service and beans. Beans came in a heat sealed pack but there is no valve on pack. Free 125gr beans with first purchase. Sulawesi beans have chocolaty flavor with rich full body spicy and low acidity, moreover on description it says almond and sweet fruit unfortunately i havent tasted these two notes. Missus liked decaf too it is fruity with medium acidity. I will definitely use them on my next purchase which is in one week i suppose









ps: getting wee bit better on latte art haha


----------

